# Convict Sexing



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

...I went to the lfs to get a big male convict to breed with my female from the other post...they only had fry that were black convicts, but had some bigger pink ones. In the tank there were 6 pinks all between 2.5-3.5 inches. the biggest one was controlling the tank, and looked for sure like a male. Sexing convict is usually so simple, but with the pinks i had some doubt. However, he was the biggest and had long pointed fins, so i bought him saturday night. When i first saw him sunday morning, he had the red-ish scales on his stomach, an almost sure sign of a female from what i have heard. So he is a she? He/she does look very similar to my female. I feel pretty stupid if it is a female because now i have no empty tanks because of moving the Firemouth that i moved out. I called the store and they said they wouldn't take it back, so now i guess im stuck, which really ticks me off because they have like a 3 DAY GUARANTEE ON THE LIFE OF THE FISH BUT I CAN'T EVEN BRING A LIVE ONE BACK THE NIGHT AFTER?? I understand the whole parasite disease thing but it really sucks.. Anyway..what my qusetion was is are the red scales a sure sign of a female? besides those i suppose its about 50-50 either way..maybe 60-40..i really dont know what to do about it......


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

try a different store, tell them its outgrowing your tank or something, or get a male and just have 2 females, that works with some fish, but im not sure about convicts either.,


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Matt_1313 said:


> ...I went to the lfs to get a big male convict to breed with my female from the other post...they only had fry that were black convicts, but had some bigger pink ones. In the tank there were 6 pinks all between 2.5-3.5 inches. the biggest one was controlling the tank, and looked for sure like a male. Sexing convict is usually so simple, but with the pinks i had some doubt. However, he was the biggest and had long pointed fins, so i bought him saturday night. When i first saw him sunday morning, he had the red-ish scales on his stomach, an almost sure sign of a female from what i have heard. So he is a she? He/she does look very similar to my female. I feel pretty stupid if it is a female because now i have no empty tanks because of moving the Firemouth that i moved out. I called the store and they said they wouldn't take it back, so now i guess im stuck, which really ticks me off because they have like a 3 DAY GUARANTEE ON THE LIFE OF THE FISH BUT I CAN'T EVEN BRING A LIVE ONE BACK THE NIGHT AFTER?? I understand the whole parasite disease thing but it really sucks.. Anyway..what my qusetion was is are the red scales a sure sign of a female? besides those i suppose its about 50-50 either way..maybe 60-40..i really dont know what to do about it......


Get rid of it and get a male if you want to breed them. If you don't then you're fine.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think i'll try another store and try to trade it in there.. i would just keep them both, but the black convict is a big meany and wont allow anyone in with her. I might try switching her to her own 20 instead of 29 and then put the firemouth with the pink because the pink seems to be a little more docile. the firemouth is still small so they'll both fit for now....


----------

